# Golden Tile Jigging



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jigging for golden tile is not popular yet and only handful fishermen target golden tile with jigs.
But, offshore seabass jigging was not popular until some die hard jig fishermen discovered jigging can be excellent for offshore seabass in recent years.

Deep drop jigging is my last frontier of jigging and it gives me a challenge.
Jigging in 500 ft - 900 ft is challenging
Jigging in such deep water using manual reels can be challenging.
Trigger a bite from golden tile is challenging.
Fighting current is deeper water is challenging.

Frankly, I haven't had much luck to catch golden tile on jigs until last trip out of Cape May, NJ on March 23.

When you jig species which you don't catch many on jigs like tuna or grouper or swordfish, You have to have confidence in yourself.
Some tuna jig fishermen have confidence in themselves they can catch tuna on jigs anytime if tuna are around.

I didn't have much confidence in myself as far as golden tile jigging is concerned. However, I got a confidence golden tile can be caught on jigs if presentation is right after I observed one fisherman landed 6 - 7 nice golden tile on jigs two years ago.

I fished golden tile with Capt Mike on the Fast Forward out of Cape May, NJ on March 23.

Of course my main purpose of the trip is to catch golden tile on jigs. I used 550g Japanese jig which was sent to me for testing.
It has nice pink/glow paint and it looks like a diamond jigs, but the weight distribution is different from regular diamond jigs.

I don't know it was because of jigs I used or golden tile were in biting mood. I landed 9 golden tile on the jig in 8 - 15 lbs range.
As I used 350g 5'2" short Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod, I didn't jig hard. All I did was to lift the rod slowly and drop again.

The key was to use squid strip on the hook. When I used bare hooks, I noticed bites dropped considerably as like in seabass jigging.

Deep drop jigging is in infant stage. More better technique or jigs will be developed as more fishermen start to jig for golden tile.

Mike holding a nice golden caught on Japanese 550g jig.









I used one big assist hook on top of the 550g jig.



























When I used a 10 oz small Flat Hammered diamond jig, I only caught blueline tile. I think it was because there were too many golden tile which can hit smaller jig with smaller hook. Once I used a big 550g Japanese jig with a big assist hook, I only caught golden tile.

Bluelin tile on 10 oz Flat Hammered Diamond jig


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a lot of cranking.. Nice report...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Kil for the report and pictures!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wow great pics and report

that sounds like work

what reel and braid ?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> wow great pics and report
> 
> that sounds like work
> 
> what reel and braid ?


I used 5'2" Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod with 4/0 size Japanese Marfix reel filled with PE8 lines.


----------

